# Red Mites?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi there,

I've had some dwarf water lettuce in my tank for 3 or 4 weeks now, to try to decrease the Nitrate level in my tank. We are on a natural well, so our water has high levels of Nitrate in it.... frequent water changes don't help since the new water has Nitrates in it as well... anyway, I noticed about 2 weeks ago that the plants were turning yellow. The LFS suggested an aquatic fertilizer because the iron level in our well water is probably too low for the plants. I've been using that for 2 weeks now, and am supposed to increase the dosage this week. (Haven't noticed it getting better yet, but it hasn't really gotten any worse).

Tonight when I was checking out the plants, I noticed tiny (and I mean tiny!) red specks on the plants. I stared at them for a few minutes and realized they were moving! *y2 (Eeeeeew!) I took the water lettuce out and rinsed them under tap water and placed them back in the tank. (I got rid of a bunch of the mites, because I saw them swimming in the bowl I had used to move the plant - in the bowl they looked clear/white and longer - but, a few hours later, the mites were back ontop of the plants again! 

*H2 Has anyone had this problem before? Are these mites going to kill my water lettuce OR any inhabitants in the tank? (The do swim - I saw them swimming in the bowl the plants were put in!) Should I get rid of the water lettuce? :fish9:

Thanks so much for any help you can give!!


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

sounds like spider mites but that crazy.. Spider mites in an aquarium?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have no clue... but they keep coming back! I know they swim because they swam in the bowl I used to transfer them... but I don't see them swimming in the tank - they're just on top of the leaves.....


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah. I wouldnt know what to do about that, without doing some damage to your aquascape. are there any fish in the tank?
Just curious cause i would think they would eat them.. Depending on what you have


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep. I have 2 guppies at the moment. Since the bugs seem to be on the tops of the leaves (they are floating plants), I don't think they know the bugs are there...


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

I honestly dont know anyway to get rid of them besides adding a couple fish like gouramis. Or taking everything apart and cleaning with a water alcohol mix. It would dehydrate them and kill many of them. but you need to disassemble everything and clean it all. 
Id opt to take the plant out, and put something that likes live food for several days. 
Thats about all I can offer. I dont like to use any chemical near my tanks.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

interesting problem here. Is that the only plant they stay on? if so, it could be a natural food source for the bug. Which means, get rid of the plant, it gets rid of the bug.. but, its never that easy. As jerichodrum said, maybe get some bug eaters. if that doesnt work, then break it down. 
Suprisingly, i just read an article that says, mint, thyme and/or garlic may help repel or kill what could be aphids munching on your water lettuce. maybe try that? 
Do the bugs go to the surface of the water for air??


----------

